# problem with wireless intelli mouse

## moscher

Hi!

Hi have theproblem with my mouse to work correctly.

The mouse is recognized by the kernel and i can nearly use it with.

Nearly because i can move the mouse only in the y-axis and when i push a button it moves to the right of the screen.

How can I solve this problem? 

Any ideas? 

P.S.: Here is the part of the /etc/X11/XF86Config where i configured the mouse

```
Identifier   "Mouse1"

         Driver   "mouse"

         Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

         Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

         Option "Buttons"    "7"

         Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

```

----------

## mb

try the IMPS/2 driver...

#mb

----------

## moscher

i already tried that.

doesnt't work   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mb

uhm.. strange... at least one of IMPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 should work...

i also have a wireless m$ mouse somewhere at home... i will check this tomorrow..

----------

## mb

k... checked it.... for me, both IMPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2 works with IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 (Wire) and Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 1.0A

#mb

----------

## droth

I only get vertical motion with the intellimouse explorer. The buttons do not work. I'm currently using my logitech in place of the MSmouse. I've installed just about every usb module, and I'm using the same config in XF86config above.... I have no idea what to do from here.

----------

## moscher

could it be that it's an error which is based on the usb-ohci module.

because i use the usb-ohci module

----------

## nhr1961

 *droth wrote:*   

> I only get vertical motion with the intellimouse explorer. The buttons do not work. I'm currently using my logitech in place of the MSmouse. I've installed just about every usb module, and I'm using the same config in XF86config above.... I have no idea what to do from here.

   :Very Happy: 

Just edit "/etc/modules.autoload" like this

    usbcore

    usb-uhci

    input

    usbmouse

    mousedev

That's all

----------

## moscher

 :Very Happy:   I solved my problem now.

I just compiled the usb drivers into the kernel and not as modules.   :Wink: 

----------

## droth

I'll give it a try

----------

## droth

Are you talking about compiling HID into the kernel? For some reason, when I try to directly compile hid into the kernel, its stops compiling with a usbcore.o problem. I tried using the latest kernel, and got the same results.

----------

## moscher

perhaps you selected the wrong usb controller modul

----------

## billatq

Shouldn't the ZAxisMapping be '4 5'?

I have the optical intellimouse, so I'm not sure if the zaxismapping is the same, but I dunno, '6 7' seemed off.

----------

## Utoxin

 *droth wrote:*   

> Are you talking about compiling HID into the kernel? For some reason, when I try to directly compile hid into the kernel, its stops compiling with a usbcore.o problem. I tried using the latest kernel, and got the same results.

 

Back up your kernel config, and do a make mrproper, the copy your config back in, and try compiling again.

----------

## kode54

That is the correct configuration for an Intellimouse with 5 buttons and a wheel. I would suggest you set your mouse device to mouse# instead of mice, as mice is just the collective event input for all attached mice, and I don't think that supports sending commands to the mouse. (Such as the necessary command to initiate the Intellimouse protocol)

Also, you'll want a proper mouse button mapping either in your local .Xmodmap or the global configuration, but I forget where that is ... a mapping to remap 6 and 7 (the wheel) to 4 and 5, and vice versa.

Finally, I don't think GPM supports setting the mouse to Explorer type IM protocol, so you can't use the repeat data mode to feed X. I find that I don't need that anyway, as both seem to have no trouble accessing /dev/input/mouse0. I think the only difference between the ExplorerPS/2 and IMPS/2 are reporting of the extra buttons, but I'll have to check the X sources to be sure.

----------

## Blejd

I had a problem with my usbmouse

you should try to compile everything you need as modules; hid, usbmouse, usbcore and uhci, usb-uhci or usb-ohci. Add everything in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 but put a # infront of hid. If it doesn't work, remove the # and place it infront of usbmouse. These two modules do pretty much the same thing, but the mouse doesn't work with both of them enabled.

----------

